
Californium worth $72M seized in northern Turkey - NoraNeko
https://www.dailysabah.com/investigations/2019/07/06/suspected-highly-radioactive-californium-worth-72-million-seized-in-northern-turkey
======
keanzu
A number of things about this story don't add up. Annual worldwide production
of Californium is only about 0.5gm and it has a half life of about 2.5 years.
It also costs $27M per gram. So where did smugglers obtain 18 grams of the
stuff?

~~~
mtmail
Similar story last year where user pointed out errors in math
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16618117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16618117)

